# ball clock plans



## chillybilly (Jan 29, 2011)

bit off topic but does anybody know where i could get hold of some of the above ? My little girl would like one and i am trying to avoid having a "plasticy" one so i figure make my own .


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 29, 2011)

ME did a very nice ferris wheel clock a few years back, that used quite large balls.

J


----------



## Jere (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you referring to a Congreve "rolling ball" type of clock?
A construction book and even machined parts are available below:
http://www.clockmaking-brass.co.uk/congreve.htm


Photo from their website:






Jere


----------



## jeastwood (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm currently building the Congreve rolling ball clock, as described in John Wilding's book. It's quite the project, but well within the capability of a reasonably experienced (and patient!) HSM. I don't think I'd recommend it as a first clock project; probaby a wooden geared clock to start off with from Mark Tovar or Clayton Boyer, then a simple brass clock such as described in Steven Conover's foliot clock book.

That's how I started out; I built a wooden geared clock, then the Conover foliot clock (and had a blast building both, BTW);
then Wilding's "elegant" skeleton clock, then the rolling ball. Next up is one of Clayton Boyer's clocks. Even if you are not so inerested in building a wooden clock, his site is worth a look: www.lisaboyer.com.

Regards,

Jeff E.


----------



## santi (Oct 29, 2012)

try rollingballclock.com.ar , very detailed plans and dimentions. Regards


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks like a nice project and a change from steam engines,but I would like some thing a bit smaller,the Wilding clock is 14" long and a bit of a lump for our semi.Some thing about 6-8" long would be ideal,perhaps I could scale it down.
I have built an 8 day grandfather clock so this would be right up my street.
Don


----------



## SimonD (Nov 1, 2012)

I have just finished a congreve, losely based on a scaled down version of John Wildings design...


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 1, 2012)

That is Superb SimonD,That is it you have made my mind up,thanks.Any more pictures please
Don


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 1, 2012)

Thats a great work of art Simon. Can you give us a bit of info about yourself in the Welcome section. I.e your interests, machines, location etc. Do you mainly make clocks or are you into engines (steam/ic) as well?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Incredible display of craftsmanship.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

